# New TFO Atoll



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Miamiflats said:


> Curious if anyone has any experience with the new Atoll line of TFO reels? Seem a little above their usual price point. Looks like they're starting to compete with higher end reel manufacturers. It's a good looking reel with a new drag system but have not heard a word about them yet.


I'm going to be on one of those "wait and see" modes with this reel. I loved the idea of a hubless reel and loved it's machining, but I was at the TFO booth back last summer and Flip and I were feeling it up the display model of the Atoll, along with Rob Fordyce and Flip un-screwed the drag knob and the reel came apart and neither one of us could get the thing put back together, including Chris who was one of the TFO Reps there. It sort of gave everyone a good chuckle. 

What was horribly embarrassing for TFO tho, "in my opinion" (which I'm not sure they knew about it or not) was there was a chinese importer of fly equipment, there in a booth on the other side convention center that was displaying something that appeared to be the exact model of reel for about 1/3 the price. 

Note: _Sorry Rick, I'm just brutally honest. What can I say? _ 

So again, I'm on that "wait and see" mode. Would love to see some reviews on some hard core, long term usage!


----------



## kudukid (Jan 24, 2021)

Backwater said:


> I'm going to be on one of those "wait and see" modes with this reel. I loved the idea of a hubless reel and loved it's machining, but I was at the TFO booth back last summer and Flip and I were feeling it up the display model of the Atoll, along with Rob Fordyce and Flip un-screwed the drag knob and the reel came apart and neither one of us could get the thing put back together, including Chris who was one of the TFO Reps there. It sort of gave everyone a good chuckle.
> 
> What was horribly embarrassing for TFO tho, "in my opinion" (which I'm not sure they knew about it or not) was there was a chinese importer of fly equipment, there in a booth on the other side convention center that was displaying something that appeared to be the exact model of reel for about 1/3 the price.
> 
> ...


----------



## kudukid (Jan 24, 2021)

I have the Atoll IV model and the drag knob can't be unscrewed. The large knurled spool nut is unscrewed in order to remove the spool. Unfortunately it looks a lot like a knurled drag knob.
The reel is top notch with an extremely smooth drag which can get to about 15 pounds. Contrary to advertised specs it is an ounce heavier than the claimed 9.15 ounces. It doesn't hold
300 yards/30lb/WF12F unless using the gel line for backing. It does hold 250 yards of 30lb dacron and a WF9F. It is as claimed 4.75" in diameter and 1.5" wide. 
Reel is nicely machined from 6061-T6 aluminum alloy and hard anodized.
It is described as a hubless design but the hub is simply hollowed out inside giving the reel a unique appearance.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

kudukid said:


> I have the Atoll IV model


Pictures?


----------



## kudukid (Jan 24, 2021)

You can see pictures here:





ATOLL HUBLESS REEL Bob Marriott's


<P style="BOX-SIZING: border-box; FONT-SIZE: 18px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: opensans-cond-light; BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; WHITE-SPACE: normal; WORD-SPACING: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; FONT-WEIGHT: 300; COLOR: r




www.bobmarriottsflyfishingstore.com


----------



## kudukid (Jan 24, 2021)

Here is the knurled spool change nut.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

What's the frame side look like?


----------



## kudukid (Jan 24, 2021)

Frame side:


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

kudukid said:


> Frame side:
> View attachment 165328


I'm getting old, 
but that looks a lot like the spool to me.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## kudukid (Jan 24, 2021)

The half with the winding knob is always the spool and the other side is the frame. We wind the spool, not the frame.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

kudukid said:


> he half with the winding knob


And I thought I was somewhat observant...
I need to go look at their parts diagram.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

kudukid said:


> The half with the winding knob is always the spool and the other side is the frame. We wind the spool, not the frame.


Yep, the drag knob gives it away. I love your comment "We wind the spool, not the frame."; classic!


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

kudukid said:


> I have the Atoll IV model and the drag knob can't be unscrewed. The large knurled spool nut is unscrewed in order to remove the spool. Unfortunately it looks a lot like a knurled drag knob.
> The reel is top notch with an extremely smooth drag which can get to about 15 pounds. Contrary to advertised specs it is an ounce heavier than the claimed 9.15 ounces. It doesn't hold
> 300 yards/30lb/WF12F unless using the gel line for backing. It does hold 250 yards of 30lb dacron and a WF9F. It is as claimed 4.75" in diameter and 1.5" wide.
> Reel is nicely machined from 6061-T6 aluminum alloy and hard anodized.
> It is described as a hubless design but the hub is simply hollowed out inside giving the reel a unique appearance.


I bought two of these reels. One has an awesome drag with a wide range of adjustment; the other has a 'hitch' stop at half drag, and the remaining drag is a difficult twist on the drag knob to a drag setting not as heavy as the other reel. So, one reel is awesome, the other, not so much.

I have absolutely no problem unscrewing the spool nut to release the spool from the reel frame.

The startup on this drag is nil. I love the overall design of the spool - the concave arbor and the proportions of the large diameter spool relative to the width of the spool. The drag knob is large and knurled and easy to grab, and the handle is also large and very comfortable.

I just weighed one of my reels, and it is 9.9 ounces without backing or line. TFO calls this a 13-14 weight reel, but I think of it more as a 'large' 12 weight reel. A 9.9 ounce 12 weight reel is very acceptable to me!

For me there is very little not to like about the reel. Looks good, the drag is smooth and easy to adjust, a wide range of drag, affordable, made of saltwater proof materials, and is priced right. Looks great and performs great at a great price.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

So you have two of the same reels, one is essentially defective and the other is not, yet there is very little not to like about the reel? If I had the same experience my conclusion would be very different than yours.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> So you have two of the same reels, one is essentially defective and the other is not, yet there is very little not to like about the reel? If I had the same experience my conclusion would be very different than yours.


Life isn't perfect and it isn't black or white for me. One Atoll functions OK, but the reel doesn't function as well as the other; I need to send the former in to get it tweaked. A hassle and bother but, hey, it happens.

My Sage XP tip, back in the day, broke the first time I used it; got it fixed, and it worked great thereafter, as have my subsequent Sage rods. I have two Ross Cimarron II 9/10 reels that are great reels, but the maximum drag strength of one is notably heavier than the other; it's OK. My Abel Super 9 had the click pin 'pull' out of its spool socket when I had the drag cranked down to max; fixed the click, still love that reel. My car has three recalls, but I like it a lot and would buy the brand again in a heartbeat. My favorite restaurant, I sometimes get a below par meal, but I go back there and it's still my favorite. A friend of mine sold all his Tibors, a favorite reel of members here on this site, because he had some issues with the reel. Another guide friend sold his all his Nautilus because he had issues with his primary reel (NV) the factory didn't seem to be able to resolve.

Everyone has their own tolerances.


----------

